# und wieder die Frage welches Bike



## Bonniefly (28. April 2010)

Hi Mädels

sorry,  wahrscheinlich seid ihr über die Frage schon genervt
aber mir als Anfänger stellt sich auch die Frage 

was für ein Bike ?

Fahre seit Jahren ein Trekkingrad,  und habe damit auch schon schöne Fahrradurlaube gemacht.

Mich würde jetzt so eine Hütten-Bergtour reizen,  
wobei ich mir momtan keine  rasante Abfahrten über Wurzel und Stock und Stein  vorstelln kann
(brauche gute Bremsen )


Die meiste Zeit werde ich hier Wiesenwege, Waldwege  aber auch Straße fahren  und natürlich  gerne auch bergauf

So nun will ich ein neues Bike

ein MTB,  ein Fully oder Hardtail   ?
(ach ja habe öfters Nackenprobleme)
oder ein Crossrad

soll es ein Damenbike sein   ?
bin  170 cm  und 60 kg


Fragen über Fragen   

Hoffe ihr habt Lust einen Neuling zu antworten

Ciao
Manu


----------



## Martina H. (28. April 2010)

Hallo Manu,

willkommen hier im Forum 

Für normale Feld- Wald- und Wiesenwege reicht ein Hardtail normalerweise völlig aus.  Und wenn Du vom Trekkingrad (ungefedert?) kommst wirst Du schon staunen, was mit einer Federgabel alles so (besser) geht. Der Vorteile eines HT wären: das geringere Gewicht, der günstigere Preis (bei ähnlicher Ausstattung) und die einfachere Haltung (Wartung etc.). 

Ein Vorteil des Fullys ist die Bequemlichkeit - und (wenn es denn doch mal "Gröber" wird) die zusätzliche Sicherheit. Nachteile sind der höhere Preis, Wartungsintensität, höheres Gewicht etc. - und man muss sich mit der Fahrwerkseinstellung eingehender beschäftigen.

Mit einen Crossrad kann man natürlich gut "Kilometer fressen" aber es steckt natürlich nicht so viel weg wie ein MTB.

Gute Bremsen sind inzwischen eigentlich schon fast selbstverständlich - kommt jedoch auch darauf an, was man bereit ist zu investieren.

Zu den Nackenschmerzen: wichtig ist, dass das Rad richtig passt - und da hilft nur: PROBEFAHREN. Allein mit Katalogstudieren und Maße vergleichen ist es leider nicht getan - mal vorausgesetzt, dass Du noch keine Riesenerfahrung mit MTB's hast. 

Zum Damenbike: ist meistens eine Geschmacksfrage oder Einstellungssache, die einen schwören drauf, die anderen meinen es sei nicht unbedingst notwendig. Bei einer Größe von 1,70 m kann man ohne weiteres auf einem Herrenrad fahren, aber auch hier gilt: draufsetzen und fahren - selberentscheiden!

Wieviel Geld wolltest Du denn anlegen (wenn man fragen darf)

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisbaerin (28. April 2010)

Hi

Ich würde dir für das was du vorhast auch ein Hardtail empfehlen.

Wie Martina schon sagt, ein Fully ist wesentlich Wartungsintensiver und der Preis geht natürlich auch direkt in die Höhe.

Ein Damenrad ist nicht unbedingt erforderlich. Meine Bikes sind alle stinknormale Herrenfahrräder und ich komme super damit klar.

Bei den Bremsen musst du schauen, wie viel Kohle du dafür ausgeben willst. Ich hab an meinem Freeride die Avid Juicy 7 und bin damit super Zufrieden.
Das andere hat Shimano Deore. Damit bin ich ebenfalls ganz gut gefahren bisher. Ich würde auf jeden fall Scheibenbremsen nehmen. Die sprechen besser an.

Und nochn Tipp. Meine Bikes sind alle gebraucht. Eines vom Bikeladen um die Ecke, eines aus dem Bikemarkt hier im Forum und eines von Ebay geholt. Und bei allen habe ich richtig sparen können.

Schau mal hier, falls dus noch nicht gemacht hast: 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/49


----------



## jojogte (28. April 2010)

Bonniefly schrieb:


> Hi Mädels
> 
> sorry,  wahrscheinlich seid ihr über die Frage schon genervt
> aber mir als Anfänger stellt sich auch die Frage
> ...



Ich habe für meine freundin(glaube so etwas über 160cm) auch gerade ein rad gekauft(ok, sie hat es sich gekauft nachdem ich ihr gesagt habe was sie kaufen soll.). generell gibt es ein paar dinge auf die du achten solltest.

-frauen haben in der regel eine nicht so ausgeprägte nackenmuskulatur- ergo sollten frauen etwas aufrechter sitzen.
-frauen haben meist kleinere hände-also auf bremse mit griffweitenregulierung achten
-eventuell noch darauf achten, dass nur eine 170mm lange kurbel verbaut wird
-auf den sattel achten. frauen haben meist etwas breitere sitzknochen.

Budget solltest du auch reinschreiben. 
meine freundin hat ein fully bekommen, da dies einfach deutlich komfortabler ist und sie dadurch auch deutlich schwierigere strecken fahren kann als mit einem hardtail. so ein fully bügelt halt schon sehr viel aus und gibt sicherheit!

mfg jojo


----------



## trek 6500 (28. April 2010)

...soweas wie ein cube ltd pro oder comp in rahmengrösse 16 zoll wäre ideal . kostet neu so um die 1000 euro - kriegste über den bikemarkt hier im forum aber auch für 600 ...oder so . musst halt mal schau´n .... am betsen vorher mal eins beim händler probefahren .... 
wie ist denn deine schrittlänge ??? greez , kati


----------



## Bonniefly (28. April 2010)

Wow  
ich bin Ã¼berwÃ¤ltigt  so schnell  
und soviele Antworten

Danke !!!!!!!!

Budget ist so 1000  - Schmerzgrenze  1200  â¬  drin
bin aber nicht traurig wenn es weniger is

SchrittlÃ¤nge ?  ist das meine BeinlÃ¤nge ?  also mit dem BÃ¼rolineal gemessen  90 Cm

Also mein Trekkingbike  hat eine gefederte Gabel  und ich habe eine gefederte SattelstÃ¼tze (oder so Ã¤hnlich)...

Also ihr merkt schon  technisch  wirklich KA  (schÃ¤m)

So ok  fÃ¼rs Hardtail  sprechen geringer Preis  und viel wichtiger ...weniger Wartung...

aber fÃ¼rs Fully  Bequemlichkeit   (  wie kann ich das Verstehen )  und Sicherhheit  (in wiefern ?)

Danke fÃ¼r die ganzen Tipps...

Ciao
Manu

P.S:Ach ja habe gestern mal beim SporthÃ¤ndler  Bikes angekuckt
Hardtails  und Fully  aber ich war verwirrt  Ã¼ber die Preise  
entweder 2000 - 3000   oder 500  Euro
Fand ich krass solche Unterschiede  und nix dazwischen....


----------



## trek 6500 (28. April 2010)

...welche marken hat denn dein bike händler ???? rahmenhöhe 16 oder 17 zoll !! drüber solltest du nicht geh´n - das oberrohr wird sonst zu lang - dui sitzt dann zu getsreckt und bekommst probleme mit dem rücken , nacken , mit den armen ....
fully is bequemer , weil ja alles abgefrdert wird , du bekommst sozusagen keine stösse in den rücken - oder zum . nur minimal . für ein budget von  ca. 1000 - und wenn es denn neu sein soll, kriegste eh nur ein anständiges harttail - bei fullys gehts so ab 1500 los , dass du was vernünftiges bekommst . wenn du keinnen plan hast , nimm lieber jemanden mit , der sich ein wenig mit den komponenten am bike auskennt - sonst könnte es sein ... dass der händler dich über den tisch zieht ... hab ich schon mehr als 1 mal erlebt ... fahre das bike , was dir zusagt , auf alle fälle probe - und nicht nur mal eben "draufsetzen" - da merkt man nicht , ob alles passt ... viertel stunde fahren sollte schon drin sein - wenn du dem typ deinen perso gibst , lässt er dich sicher mal ein wenig in der gegen rumfahren ... 
greez , kati


----------



## Martina H. (28. April 2010)

... die Schrittlänge misst man so:

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=257

1000 - 1200 Euro: Da würde (für mich - muss nicht für Dich gelten) als neues Rad nur ein Hardtail (und das wäre dann schon gut) in Frage kommen, oder alternativ ein gebrauchtes Fully - da solltest Du Dich dann aber schon ganz gut auskennen - oder jemanden kennen, der das tut 

Bequemer ist ein Fully einfach weil es vorn und hinten federt und die Sicherheit bekommst Du durch den Federweg - da der einiges "wegbügelt" ruckelt es nicht so und man fühlt sich sicherer (mal laienhaft ausgedrückt).

Wichtig für Deine Entscheidungshilfe wäre dann auch noch ob Du selber schrauben kannst (oder jemanden hast) - dann Versender, oder ob Du lieber das Rad bei einem Händler Deines Vertrauen kaufst - und damit den Service vor Ort hast - ganz und gar nicht unwichtig.

M.

PS: Für KA braucht sich niemand zu entschuldigen - die kann man ja kriegen 


... und Kati war schneller


----------



## jojogte (28. April 2010)

Bonniefly schrieb:


> aber fürs Fully  Bequemlichkeit   (  wie kann ich das Verstehen )  und Sicherhheit  (in wiefern ?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, ich bin immernoch keine Frau aber ich wage mich ran.

Sicherheit in sofern als ein Fully einfach sehr viel ausbügelt. Also auf technischen strecken kompensiert ein fully für schlechtere fahrtechnik bis zu einem gewissen grad.  wenn du beim hardtail mal ne wurzel überfährtst oder einen hubbel übersiehst hast du gleich einen heftigen tritt in den hintern vom sattel, nur mal so als beispiel. meine freundin hat was mit 120mm federweg.

Und meine freundin hat ein gutes fully für 1700 bekommen wenn ich mich recht erinnere. handeln ist eigentlich immer drin. wenn nicht geh zu jemand anderem. 

und 1500 euro ist so die magische grenze für fullys. wird zumindest immer gesagt.

mfg jojo


----------



## trek 6500 (28. April 2010)

sach ich doch .....


----------



## Bonniefly (28. April 2010)

Danke  Ihr seid Spitze

nun habe ich ne Menge Infos
und kann losziehen....

Kennt Ihr eigentlich diese Marke
Koga Miayata

http://www.koga.com/de/bike.asp?collectionid=11&segmentid=89&id=440102

was haltet ihr von denen ?

Ciao
Manu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (28. April 2010)

..was soll das x-sport denn kosten , find´keinen preis .....


----------



## Bonniefly (28. April 2010)

Also   ich könnte 

z.B.  das Fully 
http://www.koga.com/de/bike.asp?collectionid=11&segmentid=89&id=9723233

für 1300.-


und dieses Hardtail  
http://www.koga.com/de/bike.asp?collectionid=11&segmentid=89&id=440102

für 1000.-  

bekommen ? 

Sind gebrauchte Leihräder (6 Monate)  aber überholt und  mit 2 Jahre Garantie
CIao
Manu


Bei Koga-Miyata geht es um gediegene Qualität, Stabilität und  Langlebigkeit. Darum arbeitet Koga mit seinen Zulieferern eng zusammen.  Jedes Koga-Miyata ist u.a. durch Design und Farbstellung eine  Persönlichkeit. Expressive Fahrräder für maximale Leistung. Denn egal um  welches Fahrrad es geht, ein Koga-Miyata reflektiert letztendlich  Individualismus pur. Jeder Mensch ist einmalig, jedes Koga-Miyata Modell  hinsichtlich Typ und Geometrie auch. Jedes Koga-Miyata wird von Hand  von einem Monteur zusammengebaut und er steht für die Güte mit seinem  Namen auf dem BikePass ein"


----------



## trek 6500 (28. April 2010)

....das fully is gut ! slx und reba - prima . gewicht okay.preis - versuchs noch nen hunni zu drücken ... wäre ein gutes bike !!! in rahmenhöhe 41 ! und denk an die probefahrt - viel glück !!! p.s. das ht ist auch nicht zu verachten - ich persönlich mag fullies lieber ....


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. April 2010)

Fahr einfach beide RÃ¤der Probe. Das Hardtail hat die teurere Gabel, was aber nicht heiÃen muss, dass sie dadurch wirklich besser ist. Ansonsten sind die Bikes ja relativ identisch ausgestattet. Was mir persÃ¶nlich gefÃ¤llt, dass eine komplette SLX Gruppe verbaut ist, also keine Mogelpackung mit XT-Schaltwerk und Alivio Naben. Die Rocket Ron Reifen sind Race Reifen, also nicht sonderlich pannensicher, da wÃ¼rde ich mir was anderes drauf machen lassen, entweder auch Racing Ralph oder besser Nobby Nic. Die Gewichte sind aber sicherlich untertrieben, ein Fully mit der Ausstattung wiegt nie und nimmer 12,2 kg, eher 13,2! Und auch das Hardtail ist sicher 1 kg schwerer als angegeben, wennÂ´s reicht. Ob du nun Fully oder Hardtail haben willst, die Entscheidung kann dir keiner abnehmen. Von den Daten dÃ¼rfte beide Bikes relativ nervÃ¶s sein, bei einem Lenkwinkel von 71 Grad, das kann, wennÂ´s knifflig bergauf geht, schon mal ein Nachteil sein. 
Wenn es Leihbikes sind, dann kannst du sie sicher mal auf einer Tagestour ausprobieren. Selbst wenn das 30 â¬ kostet, ist das gut investiertes Geld, wenn dir die RÃ¤der nicht passen.


----------

